
Adelaide Pilot Leaves 'I'm Bored' Message and Graffiti on Flight Radar - networked
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-02-20/bored-adelaide-pilot-leaves-message-on-flight-radar/10829262
======
jsjohnst
Surprised the article doesn’t mention the famous event where Boeing used a 787
during ETOPS testing to draw a giant 787 over the continental US. Story here:

[https://www.flightradar24.com/blog/boeing-uses-a-787-to-
draw...](https://www.flightradar24.com/blog/boeing-uses-a-787-to-
draw-a-787-dreamliner-during-etops-test/)

------
reustle
The probable explanation of 'trying to log more hours' totally makes sense.

This lead me to think, I wonder how much fuel is burnt / Co2 is emitted for
these essentially useless purposes around the world.

~~~
anotheryou
Well it's a requirement for safety I think, so not entirely useless.

It's more that flying planes for fun might be considered wasteful.

~~~
unforeseen9991
It is, it's part of training and licensing. You wouldn't want someone with no
experience flying others or graduating to larger aircraft.

However I do see a large role for VR in the future filling much of this gap,
along with automated systems making their way down to smaller aircraft.

~~~
Nexxius
IIRC it is possible to use hours logged in MS Flight SIM as a sub for flight
hours in training.

------
mcphage
He’s not the hero we need, he’s the hero we deserve.

